# Diet Plate



## Nicky1970 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of investing in one. Does anyone else use one? Do they help?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> I'm thinking of investing in one. Does anyone else use one? Do they help?



Pesonally Nicky, I think they are expensive for what they are. I have bought a smaller plate and marked it with a permanent marker - it works for me!


----------

